# We got a trampoline



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 11, 2020)

Which the kids are loving

But it’s hypo central  I know we’ll get the adjustments right eventually it’ll just take a few days to see how each time she’s on it changes her levels. It’s less predictable than when she had a lesson as sometimes she’s on it for ages but not bouncing much (they play games on it too). I think her tresiba might need to go down a bit. 
I’m really glad she’s got a physical outlet though.


----------



## stephknits (Jul 11, 2020)

Alice loves her trampoline.  She also sees it a s a great excuse to have some free chocolate which usually tides her over


----------



## Amity Island (Jul 11, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Which the kids are loving
> 
> But it’s hypo central  I know we’ll get the adjustments right eventually it’ll just take a few days to see how each time she’s on it changes her levels. It’s less predictable than when she had a lesson as sometimes she’s on it for ages but not bouncing much (they play games on it too). I think her tresiba might need to go down a bit.
> I’m really glad she’s got a physical outlet though.



Hi,
I started using a trampoline during lockdown (12ft dia). It's absolutely amazing fun, but incredibly energy sapping and uses lots of carbs. I used to take 20 units of tresiba every day, but found the increased sensitivity lasted for almost 48hrs after using the trampoline, which meant snacks before bed just to keep basal from dropping during the night. So...I took the plunge and I dropped my tresiba by just 1unit to 19u per day. 2 days later I was ready to give it another try on the trampoline. I've been exercising every day (for about 15mins or more) ever since, basal is now better than ever, keeps steady at all times of day. In terms of carbs I can burn 30g carbs in a matter of 15-20mins on the trampoline. However, I've found in the morning, I can exercise and not need any extra carbs during the first couple of hours of the day, which is great for keeping weight down. The freestyle libre has been amazing for this. I wouldn't have attempted it otherwise and today I climbed up mount Snowdon in Wales again. Libre fantastic! Only thing with the tresiba is of course, if I do plan to stop exercising, i'd need to change it back to 20units 2 days ahead.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 11, 2020)

I bought myself a big trampoline for the garden quite a few years ago - two twenty minute sessions including some stretching to cool off made a big difference - I estimate about 1000 bounces done in the time. Great for the knees and ankles as low impact. I don't need medication, but I'd prescribe a trampoline for all 'non exercisers' - because fun should be increased.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2020)

Never had the opportunity to have a go on one.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2020)

I got a skipping rope just before lockdown and started very well, building up my repititions, and then ....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2020)

Sounds great fun @Thebearcametoo 

Hope the experiments bear fruit soon and bouncing can continue unhindered by pesky hypos - watch out for the heat too!

Are you having a little boing yourself?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 12, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Hi,
> I started using a trampoline during lockdown (12ft dia). It's absolutely amazing fun, but incredibly energy sapping and uses lots of carbs. I used to take 20 units of tresiba every day, but found the increased sensitivity lasted for almost 48hrs after using the trampoline, which meant snacks before bed just to keep basal from dropping during the night. So...I took the plunge and I dropped my tresiba by just 1unit to 19u per day. 2 days later I was ready to give it another try on the trampoline. I've been exercising every day (for about 15mins or more) ever since, basal is now better than ever, keeps steady at all times of day. In term of carbs I can burn 30g carb in a matter of 15-20mins on the trampoline. However, I've found in the morning, I can exercise and not need any extra carbs during the first couple of hours of the day, which is great for keeping weight down. the freestyle libre has been amazing for this. I wouldn't have attempted it otherwise and today I climbed up mount Snowdon in wales again. Libre fantastic! Only thing with the tresiba is of course, I do plan to stop exercising, i'd need to change it back to 20units 2 days ahead.


This is really useful. She seems to be able to use it in the morning with fewer extra carbs but the 10g of carbs extra we gave her in the evening wasn’t anywhere near enough. I’ll try with more carbs if she’s being particularly active and keep an eye on her basal.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 12, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sounds great fun @Thebearcametoo
> 
> Hope the experiments bear fruit soon and bouncing can continue unhindered by pesky hypos - watch out for the heat too!
> 
> Are you having a little boing yourself?


I’m currently wearing a splint for possible carpal tunnel and generally am easily broken so I’m not sure I’ll properly jump. I did have a gentle knee bend bounce last night though


----------



## Amity Island (Jul 12, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> This is really useful. She seems to be able to use it in the morning with fewer extra carbs but the 10g of carbs extra we gave her in the evening wasn’t anywhere near enough. I’ll try with more carbs if she’s being particularly active and keep an eye on her basal.


I'm glad it was useful, it was meant to be.
The good thing I've found about exercise and diabetes is, if I do take more carbs than I need, it's absolutely no problem, I just get more time on the trampoline! lol nothing wrong with having some more fun....


----------



## Drummer (Jul 12, 2020)

I started off just staying grounded but using muscles to 'bob', learning to keep my balance, then to lift feet alternately and eventually to 'lift off' for just a few bounces, but eventually working up to 1000. I had a heart rate monitor and used to work up to a limit on that, but pretty soon it began to level off at an acceptable number and stayed there.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2020)

balance generally is not my strong point.  My previous DSN always reckoned that the effect of exercise not done every day for ages previously, lasts for 48-ish hours.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Never had the opportunity to have a go on one.


Your life isn't complete until you have been on a trampoline


----------



## brisr949 (Jul 17, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Your life isn't complete until you have been on a trampoline


Agreed


----------



## SueEK (Jul 17, 2020)

I love trampolining, I used to compete though sadly I can no longer go on a trampoline without embarrassing myself, I wont expand further. All of you that can I say go for it, it’s such great fun


----------

